# Could I split my hives like this, in July?



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

I split (most of) my hives 2 weeks ago, twice (I got two new colonies from one). Average was 6 frames of brood, so I would leave 2, and take 4 to make 2 more colonies.

I just checked the splits today and all seems to be going well, the queens are laying well, they're making honey, etc.

I would like to do the same type of split in July (two from one) but I've been told that July is too late for them to build up and they wouldn't make it through the winter.

There isn't much around here for them to collect, so I'd be feeding them syrup and pollen substitutes.

You think they'd make it?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

If you continuously feed they may just make it esp if you've a fall flow. I'm not sure they'd make it on foundation but with drawn comb, you've a chance.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

It might work if you make stronger splits. Maybe throw three frames into a 5 frame nuc and let them go at it. Having said that, I know nothing about your climate, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I wouldn't make 2 frame splits that late, you're current hives will barely be in good shape by July.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I made them late July here, they over wintered just fine.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've made them easily here in July, but a couple frames stronger than your 2 frames. Feeding is needed, here, through end of October, both pollen sub and syrup. If you only build them up to over wintered nuc size, July is no problem.


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

Actually it'd be 4 frame splits, but only 2 of brood. The other two would be honey and pollen (with bees on them obviously). And yes I'd be feeding them rather a lot.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know anything about your area. But in mine the bees seem to shut down in mid july and its difficult to get them to draw comb and make brood expansions. At least compared to May and June. Mid June here is pushing it, if making their own queen. I envy other areas, and the way the seasons are who knows from one to another.

I'll be making some splits, or at least some queens in a few weeks and putting on pulled comb, May combine in late august or sept pending. This sure is fun isn't it.


----------



## David Cassity (May 16, 2012)

Eveerything locally is busting. I'm attempting to make queens now. My early splits are ready to move to 10 frame boxes when I have time. I have one hive wiith 3 deeps I'm getting ready to pull from with these queens. If the queens don't work I will try again next week with grafts. If that don't work in mid June ill make 4 walk away splits in late June. Hopefully. It wont be hot and dry as last year. If you feed you can get some drawn comb. Hard part is need to build up and get stores but not enough to get the bees to swarm. Queen needs space to lay or they will swarm. Everything is a balancing act


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

Last July my bees made a lot of honey from some flower I am unaware of. It surprised me because in my area it gets really, really dry that time of year and there are no plantations, orchards, or gardens for miles (there's only a few gardens actually). 

I was supposed to send them to North Dakota with another beekeeper but decided not to and they didn't slow down until maybe September or October. I think I can make the splits based on last year's experience but wouldn't like to risk it if it's not likely they'd survive (I'd be tripling them to a little over a 100 hives).


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

2 brood frames and 2 stores frames would be no problem. I do it with introducing a queen cell that is ready to emerge.


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

Hopefully the queens work out for you because walk away splits in late June would put them in a tough position I would think.


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

Good to know. I'll be putting caged queens (ready to lay), hopefully that'll work well because I'm wishing to rent them out in February.


----------

